# Feeding your outdoor grow...



## Hyperbrandon (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello everyone. I was curious what you guys used to feed your girls outdoors. I would like to start them on something soon. There about 4 weeks old. The strain is a whitewidow and nuggs mix. I was thinking of going with some Fish Emulsion. The only other thing i have used on other grows is MG. But I got alot of burn and slow growth from it. Probably do to something I was doing incorrect but whatever. Any other ideas? So far they have just had water. Soon as I get my camera ill try and post pictures.


----------



## greenthumb1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Fox Farm Grow Big, Dark Energy, and SuperNova right now for vegatative growth IMO.  You should start off at 1/3 strength or so and work your way up to full strength.  I'm using these right now with great success!  My girls get fed every two weeks or so with this slurry and a watering or two in between.  I've converted everything into mL so it's so much easier to make the feed.  

For every 5 gallons of water add I add:

1st feeding- 20mL of GB, 5mL DE, and 5 mL of SN

2nd feeding- 30mL of GB, 10mL of DE, and 10 mL of SN

3rd feeding- 50mL of GB 15mL of DE, and 10 mL of SN

4th feeding (full strength)- 75mL of GB, 20mL of DE, and 20mL of DE.

Hope this helps, but you should also monitor your plants after feedings to make sure they're not getting nute burn.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jun 30, 2008)

Hry, I use MG every 14 days. BUT when i planted I put a mixture of 50% composted manure and 50% organic compost. check out my monster girls at my thread in outdoor growing




Old Hippie's Outdoor Monsters 08 . be glad to help more if you want my advise.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 30, 2008)

I had an outdoor grow last year.  Someone suggested I dump a bag of good (nuted) potting soil on top of them.  Worked like a charm and I didn't have to worry about mixing nutes and stuff.  For me, less was more.  I killed my 1st two.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 30, 2008)

i use mushroom compost and cow manure, along with worm castings.

heres a thread on organic teas-

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22652&highlight=arreated+compost+teas


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea Red. You did have a killer grow last year. Im not growing this year either and its really hard to let the year go by and not have anything growing. Somehow the tomatoes just aren`t the same as watching those buds swell up like your arm. I like the foxfarm my self. Although i used MG for a few years with great success I still like the foxfarm products better. Good luck.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 30, 2008)

im starting on another diy compost teas for outdoors- bbl with the link


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 1, 2008)

Well i took a look today. Seems I have been attacked buy some bugs. Darn things. Other then that I'm having some yellowing and little brown spots on the lower leaves. I think they need some feed.

Also i have 3 in one 8 gallon pot. I no there limited but will they grow ok?


----------



## greenthumb1 (Jul 1, 2008)

one plant per container, always!  Roots can strangle eachother and compete for nutrients/water.  You should transplant your girls into separate containers.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 1, 2008)

Well its little to late for them 3 then. They have been together for almost a month now.


----------



## Hick (Jul 2, 2008)

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. I was curious what you guys used to feed your girls outdoors. I would like to start them on something soon. There about 4 weeks old. The strain is a whitewidow and nuggs mix. I was thinking of going with some Fish Emulsion. The only other thing i have used on other grows is MG. But I got alot of burn and slow growth from it. Probably do to something I was doing incorrect but whatever. Any other ideas? So far they have just had water. Soon as I get my camera ill try and post pictures.


.. a word of caution outdoors.  Many of your organic teas, fertilizers, can attract animals. Fish emulsion, guesse what it smells like  Bone or blood meals?? they can smell like food to critters like coon, skunk, possum, bears, fox, ect. and can instigate digging.
   If I'm going to use any of those products, I prefer to add them to the soil mix when I dig the holes, a month or more before putting plants in.  I enrich the holes in spring, and don't require any 'feeding' untill they start flowering. "I" prefer FF, Big Bloom 'n Tiger Bloom.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey hick iv been using allot of dog hair and have been peeing allot around my grow site. Will this not keep them animals away? I do have allot of coon, skunk, possum, and deer around here.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is the link to the fret. ill be using.





http://www.planetnatural.com/site/alaska-fish-fertilizer.html?id=qVURPhX3:75.64.18.168
Anyone every use this and how much should I give them. 

One more thing. This stuff stinks so so bad. :stoned:


----------



## Hick (Jul 2, 2008)

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> Hey hick iv been using allot of dog hair and have been peeing allot around my grow site. Will this not keep them animals away? I do have allot of coon, skunk, possum, and deer around here.


It depends on the indiividual animal.. IMHO. Some critters just don't have sense enough to be sccared off. Those measures will help, but I wouldn't count on them 100%.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 2, 2008)

you collecr your piss in 2 or 3 liter bottles and everytime you go to check on your plants (expecially after rain) go out and pour out a barrier of piss around your garden. i also put irish spring soap on a rope and hang that in bushes,i've never had a problems with any animals,besides one year,i had a problem with a neighbors cat,but Get Off My Garden Took care of that.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 2, 2008)

oh..and for nutes,i highly recommend ionic grow/bloom/boost
this is some very good nutes.


----------



## bznuts (Jul 3, 2008)

I use Pure Blend Pro Grow 3-1.5-4 and mine are veggin like crazy.

I have a quick question . I understand the N-P-K on the bottle of ferts, to an extent. I have been researching a bit on the  ppm of the ferts which is what really matters to the plants, right? also, what strength do you prefer to use in veg/flo stages?


----------



## Hick (Jul 3, 2008)

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> Here is the link to the fret. ill be using.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hee hee hee.. stinky stuff ain't it.
    I tried to use that once on an indoor grow.. 
 I seem to remember that it 'whacked out" the ph too. But double check that, I could be mistaken.
  Hair, (human or dog), urine,(human and predator) deoderants soaps, black pepper, pepper sprays, moth balls, amminia, commercial products, fences, mouse traps, will ALL provide some measure of protection from critters. But over the past 25 years of OD cultivation, I have ran into some vermin that were not detered by ANY of them.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 26, 2008)

Ive used it all! Miricle grow, then bloom burst when you see hairs, thats what ive stated doing yearly. with soil prep an composted manure you can grow HUGE plants. Only my opinion? With fish fert my cats and dog and who knows what would dig around my plant if they smelled it. So not for me.


----------

